# Overall Bucks Drive



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

In the ring for overall!! What a bunch of amazing bucks!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Buck in the back far left of screen won Overall Grand


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Reserve Champion is in the first row girl with green shirt


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesome! Love the overall grand buck... wow.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

He is freakishly W I D E in the chest. This picture doesn't show that since she was setting him up.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well this is cool, I picked the grand ov for myself.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

The heads on those guys are gorgeous... Wish I could have watched that show as I would have loved to see their profiles.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I like the the big buck with the dark red head behind the Reserve. Really WIDE!!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I think the little guy has a lot of potential. He's very clean cut and stylish. Someday he will be a contender with the big boys!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> I like the the big buck with the dark red head behind the Reserve. Really WIDE!!!


That buck was overall champion breed and owned.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

sorry he was Yearling Champion Buck


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

He's pretty! :drool:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Gorgeous bucks, whew, they are so wide!

I have to say I think my favorite in this line up is the little guy on the right, I think he's a handsome youngster who will be big enough to really take on these bad boys next year


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

GTAllen said:


> Buck in the back far left of screen won Overall Grand


Do you have any names for us to look up, GT?


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Alex Prickett owns the grand!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> Alex Prickett owns the grand!


OK.  What his goat's name?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey, I don't know much and the ov buck really caught my eye before you even said that...


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't remember the names. They call them out at the start each class but it was hard to hear a lot of them with dvauction.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

GTAllen said:


> I don't remember the names. They call them out at the start each class but it was hard to hear a lot of them with dvauction.


That's cool. Just thought you might know.


----------

